# Do I need to drain the boiler?



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm not going to be using my classic for the next two weeks, just cleaned it thoroughly today, but should I empty the boiler as well? Been using volvic bottled water in it so that's what'll be living in the boiler at present...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

For two weeks i wouldn't bother, just flush it when you use it next.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

using bottled water is not a good idea, the minerals in the water coat the boiler wall, will eventually come loose and block. use filtered water in hard-medium areas


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> using bottled water is not a good idea, the minerals in the water coat the boiler wall, will eventually come loose and block. use filtered water in hard-medium areas


I thought the reason we used bottled water was for exactly the reverse of this statement.

low TDS = low minimal scale


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> using bottled water is not a good idea, the minerals in the water coat the boiler wall, will eventually come loose and block. use filtered water in hard-medium areas


I don't know about Volvic but I also thought bottled water like Ashbeck minimised the furring up too.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I used to use water that had been through a Brita jug but was told that this would not remove enough calcium etc, and I was advised to choose a bottled water with low TDS. I've been under the impression that Volvic and Ashbeck have about 80-100 mg/l and this is low enough to avoid scale but high enough to avoid leaching from the boiler. Of course there is more to 'the best water for espresso' than low TDS because different mineral compositions and pH play a role in taste but as far as scale goes I think low TDS (calcium in particular) is the main thing.

Beware though. Not all bottled mineral water is low TDS (which I guess is Mark's point). Evian, for example, has a higher mineral content than our tap water which is way high already.

Back to the OP, the classic only has a tiny boiler so even if you didn't do anything, after a couple of shots you'd be on fresh water again anyway. I'd be careful about trying to empty the boiler though in case you trash the element.


----------

